# Is this Backwoods worth going for?



## ajthepoolman (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey all, many of you know that I have a Brinkmann Gourmet and I also have a Luhr Jensen Little Chief.  I came across this on eBay and wondered what your thoughts were.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Backwoods-Smoker...QQcmdZViewItem

It is a Backwoods Smoker that is a little rusted up, but overall seems to be in smoking shape.  

Are these lump or stick burners?  How do they work?  I saw someone selling a huge red Backwoods clone that they built, and they mentioned that it was tripple reverse flow.  I am not really sure what that means verses a reverse flow.  

Anyway, I thought I would get your opinions.  Thanks!


----------



## kookie (Apr 24, 2008)

From what I just read on Backwoods website, they are charcoal/lump smokers...................They look like a well built smoker..........They are pricey, so if you can get a good price on that one I would go for it.....But it does like it needs some work.......I would see if you could go see it in person and mayve he will sell it outside of ebay for a fair price..........Let us know how it goes.........


----------



## phil s (Apr 25, 2008)

Backwoods Smokers use lump with wood chunks thrown in. They are  VERY well insulated smokers, and can usually run any where from 8-12 hours on a load. They hold temperature extremely well whether it's -10 or +100.

Looking at those picts, it all appears to be surface rust. A little clean up and I would think she would be as good as new!!

If I could afford one, it would definitely be my smoker of choice!

That looks like an AWESOME deal!!


----------



## chargrilled (Apr 25, 2008)

Ditto, looks like a wire wheel and high temp paint and your golden.  Good friend of mine swears by his and they have put out some incredible Q.  I would jump all over it if the price stays decent.  

As mentioned eariler you may want to go put your hands on it.


----------

